# 86 Jetta Oil Pressure



## 7Desperado7 (Jun 5, 2009)

*86 Jetta Oil Pressure - SOMEONE HELP PLEASE*

Intermittent issue...sometimes no problems, other times constant light. The poor girl is now parked in my yard awaiting an oil pump to show up. I use 10w-40 Pennzoil in the car (120k miles) and a Bosch filter. The car is and will remain totally stock. I basically use for a daily driver. 
I replaced both switches (high and low) and did a fresh oil change. Level is perfect. I actually did two oil changes before this issue came up. First change I used a conditioner to clean the motor a bit. Second change I put the 10w-40 more expensive stuff in. Driving down the road, RPMs vary, sometimes the light comes on and goes right back off. Other times the light comes on and stays on. I am particularly curious about what turns the oil pump? I know the motor but is what the oil pump plugs up to prone to errors? 
I am shopping for pumps and I find a Schadek pump that fits the bill (and the bank account). There are three options listed on Drivewire.com. One says it may require a 5 qt pan, one appears to be oversized and the third says "Heavy Duty 30mm gears."








If anyone can try to stumble through my BS







I would very much appreciate some help here. I need to get this straightened out as fast as I can. Thank you in advance. 

_Modified by 7Desperado7 at 6:33 AM 9-13-2009_


_Modified by 7Desperado7 at 5:12 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## avrfan (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: 86 Jetta Oil Pressure - SOMEONE HELP PLEASE (7Desperado7)*

Did you have any luck getting an answer to your oil pressure and warning light issues? I saw many guys saying to check if your pressure really is low or not by using a pressure gauge. There are 2 place you can screw it in, the side of the head (remove oil pressure switch sender), or there is a sensor above the oil filter mount that you can remove and screw in a gauge. Probably check both locations in case there is a difference. I heard it can be good down low and then poor up top so if you don't check both you won't know there's a problem.
You should warm it up and then check at idle and at 2000rpm. It should not be too low at idle (like 1psi or 5 psi is too low)(higher like 20-30psi is good I think but not sure) and then at 2000rpm it should be like 60psi or higher I believe. 
Anyhow if the gauge shows good numbers then the light coming on is because of a faulty switch or wiring. If the gauge is showing poor pressure, then the switch is probably fine and you have a mechanical problem like worn pump, or maybe bearings or someplace else where the pressure can leak out.
I wish I knew more on this but I'm also researching for answers on the boards. 
Dave


----------

